# Raised Panel Bit



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I just bought my first raised panel bit, it's a vertical ogee bit. I used it for a small project I was making for my daughter. I have a question regarding panel bits. Am I better off using a vertical panel bit for larger projects or should I have a horizontal panel bit.  I was thinking of replacing my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

I like horizontal raise panel bits, because you can lay the piece of wood flat on the table and run it though - a very stable position. With a vertical bit, you’re setting the wood on edge and holding it against the fence; even with a tall fence it’s often difficult to keep the wood perfectly vertical and under control. I’m sure it’s also a matter of technique, and if I started out using vertical panel raisers my suggestion may be just the opposite, but overall I find the horizontal bit is easier to work with.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rmaxa

The vertical panel bit are much easyer to use and are cheaper than the horizontal panel bits BUT they do have a drawback you can't use them for

1.) Cathedral
2.) Classis County
3.) Roman
4.) Summerset
5.) French Provincial

Stylel of raised panels, if all the panels you put in the doors are straight you will find out you can make the doors quick and easy with the Ver.Bits.
You may need to use a T & G bit set or a under cut bit if you want a flat back side on the panel or you want the panel flat with the front of the doors,
But this is a easy fix on the router table, you can also use 1/2" or 5/8" stock for the panels that will save you some money also.
But do take the stock down in size no matter what type of panels you make, that's to say cut the boards down to 3" to 4" wide and then reglue them up,all panel doors will bow or cup in time if they are made from one piece of stock,anything over 6" or more,it's just the way the boards are now cut from the mill.

Here's quick jig you make that takes the hard work out of it when you use the vertical bits..  and they come out true and it's alot safer then the big Horz.bits.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2725-raised-panels-quick-easy.html

If you want to go to the next step here's a link that will show you a Horz. Router Table and show you just some of the many things you can do with it.
Just about any time you need to set stock on it's side you can use a Horz.router table and it will give you more control. and be safe. 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3014-new-toy.html

Hope this helps a bit

Bj


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks to both Tony and BJ, your answers were very helpful. One of my main concerns with the horizontal bit is its size, and speed. I have never used a horizontal bit, I guess I should try it at least once. My wife and I have not decided on a panel style at this point. I may have to go with a horizontal anyway. I also like the horz router table that you built BJ. That may be one of my next projects, after I finish the three things have I going now.
Thanks again for your tips.

Rolf


----------

